# Find LAN's near you



## W4LNUT5

**** *I'm revamping this thread into a google spreadsheet* ****
CLICK HERE TO ADD YOURSELF TO LIST

This is a thread intended to track LAN parties, and those interested in participating in a LAN party. It should be a great way for those in the OCN community get to know those in their respective areas.

So, If you are a person interested in finding a LAN, post the area you're in, and perhaps include games you'd be interested in.

Else, If wish to post a date and time for a LAN party, the area, and the game(s) to be played, and if its console or PC; I will try to track those as well.

Since this thread is new, its going to be unorganized until I figure out a better way. Perhaps we separate this into multiple threads, idk yet. Depends on the level of interest. If you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.

Thanks guys, Lets try to make this work.
~W4LNUT5

======================= Reference Material ==========================

LAN PARTY MAP
- Seriously, check this out! Props to newphase

Lattyware's Guide to LAN Parties

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
_What is a LAN Party?_

*Quite simply, it is a bunch of gamers who meet up together, hook their computers up in a local area network, and play games until their eyes hurt.

I think it was Doom that mainly brought network gaming more to the masses. Gamers realized that owning their buddies was much more fun if they were within verbal abuse range









Local area networks do not suffer from lag as much as wide area networks such as, if you were playing someone from America and you where in the UK, the lag would be slightly if not much worse than if you hooked up to someone literally 10 meters away from you on a LAN! plus being in close physical contact to your teammates and enemies allows verbal communications, greatly increasing the enjoyment of multilayer gaming.
Nothing quite replicates the thrill of trash talking your opponents in person after a fairly glorious victory, hehe









There are several important things you must consider when you begin to plan your event. Items include the size of the party, when it will run, where it will be located, plus miscellaneous things like entrance fees (if required) and promotion of the event.

While LAN parties can usually be as large or as small as you want, most people will find that with less than four players there isn't the same level of excitement and competition as with larger parties.
A lot of fun can be had with say 8-20 players, but any larger and the problems with setting up the event may be beyond your capabilities unless you are experienced in running such events.
Larger events are also fun, but they no longer become one-man jobs and you will probably need some knowledgeable friends to help keep the event running smoothly.
Very important to remember one thing about large and fairly large LAN party's, is there enough electric in the building to supply all the computers? obviously this can be a problem!!

LAN parties can also be used for filesharing, sharing your movies, music, patches, pictures and just about anything.

I hope now you have a greater understanding on what a basic LAN party is.*


----------



## W4LNUT5

New Spreadsheet

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AplmCACOIFBTdE0zS3lXZVZPOWwwZ3JWVGJfMGp1a0E&w=100&h=600&gid=0&single=true Google Spreadsheet

Old Slow manual way

_Legend_:
Red = PC
Green = 360
Blue = PS3

*------------------------UNITED STATES-----------------------*

*Alabama

Alaska
*hitman1985 - Anchorage 'till June - MW2, CS:S, Grid, "T.S. on hands" (team-speak)

*Arizona
*ZHoob2004 - Tuscon
*
Arkansas

California
*samster25 - Fremont
r31ncarnat3d - Merced, Fremont, Davis, Berkeley
DesertRat - Temecula / Murrieta - CoD4, CS:S, L4D1/L4D2, TF2
Chimeracaust - Santa Cruz / San Jose
Idiot - Ventura County
t3lancer2006 - Los Angeles Co. / Ventura Co.
usmcz - Pomona
DraganUS - Irvine / BelgradeBigMak911 - Chino Hills - Game for Anything
v193r - Fremont / Norcal (bay) - CS1.6, TF2, BC2
MoMurda - Sacramento / Woodland

*Colorado
*stellarhopper - Boulder - PC Only
*
Connecticut

Delaware

Florida
*KG363 - Miami - Any PC, Any 360
[Teh Root] - Jupiter - PC, 360, PS3
*
Georgia

Hawaii

Idaho

Illinois
*Protezione - Chicago(Northern)
*
Indiana
*l4n b0y - Lafayette - TF2, CS:S, L4D1&2, CnC3, SupCom...
Hamstar - Bloomington
downlinx - Lafayette
*
Iowa

Kansas
*psi_guy - Lenexa - cs:s, dod:s, tf2, cod4, cod mw2, and lfd
DaMirrorLink - Coffeyville - Valve
*
Kentucky

Louisiana
*Phaedrus2129 - New Orleans - Game for anything really
BuckyWootmaster - Baton Rouge -Anything
*
Maine

Maryland

Massachusetts
*r34p3rex - (8 months/year) CS:S, CS 1.6, TF2, L4D1+2, Starcraft, Heroes of Newerth
*
Michigan

Minnesota

Mississippi

Missouri
*Capwn - Kansas City
Headshot - Kansas City (and beyond) - Warcraft III
psi_guy - (also listed in Kansas) - cs:s, dod:s, tf2, cod4, cod mw2, and lfd
*
Montana

Nebraska

Nevada

New Hampshire

New Jersey

New Mexico
*WaRTaco - 3hr from Albuquerque / Rio Rancho
One_Winged_Angel - Santa Fe
*
New York
*W4LNUT5 - Fredonia / Syracuse - CoDWaW, CS:S, TF2, Halo2, Halo3, Gears2, QuakeLive, BFBC2
badreligion156 - Long Island - L4D, L4D2, HL2 Deathmatch, etc
the_xpert - Rochester (+2hr radius) - CS:S, MW:2, BF:BC2, Guitar-Hero/Rock-Band
r34p3rex - (4 months/year) CS:S, CS 1.6, TF2, L4D1+2, Starcraft, Heroes of Newerth
*
North Carolina
*LiquidForce - Charlotte - FPS Mainly
derek.exe - Charlotte - SF4, MW2, etc
*
North Dakota

Ohio
*zhevra
*
Oklahoma

Oregon
*mllrkllr88 - Portland - CoD4-6, L4D1-2, CS:S, _PC only_

*Pennsylvania

Rhode Island

South Carolina

South Dakota

Tennessee

Texas
*Hyrox - Austin - Warcraft III, World of Warcraft, PS3/360 shooters
kow_ciller - San Marcos / Laredo - FPS
Nelson2011 - Rio Grande Valley - FPS / RTS
borito4 - Dallas (Has friends interested as well)
aksthem1 - Fort Worth
tanderson - Spring/Woodlands & College Station - CS 1.6, MW2, BC2
*
Utah

Vermont

Virginia
*ericld - Chesapeake
*
Washington
*Sno - Seattle - RTS, FPS
thx1138 - (Eastern WA) - RTS, FPS
tombom - Neah Bay - TF2, FPS
Ricklez420 - Seattle - RTS, FPS, RPG
*
West Virginia

Wisconsin
*frankenstein406 - Wausau
egerds - Wausau
shiarua - Milwaukee
wire - Sussex (Also game for Minnesota or Illinois)
*
Wyoming
*
=================================================

*------------------------ CANADA -----------------------
*
*Quebec*
jigglylizard - Montreal

*Ontario*
H3||scr3am - Toronto or K-W - PC

*
=======================================

**------------------------EUROPE-----------------------*
*Netherlands*
Nightm4re!

*England*
pyra - Birmingham

*Ireland*
Threefeet - Cork - PC

*France*
thiru - Paris - BFBC2, PC

*=======================================
*

*------------------------- ASIA* ---------------------------
*Philippines*

edalbkrad - Quezon City (Fairview Area) - Broodwar, Warcraft III, Quake III Arena, Jediknight III Acad, CS 1.3, COD4, COD6, SWAT4, L4D

*Korea*
twistid
Volcom13

==============================================


----------



## W4LNUT5

_*Pretty Major Links*_
LAN PARTY MAP

- Seriously, check this out! Props to newphase for posting it

lanaddict.com

_*Other Links*_

http://lhelan.org/

PAX East

http://www.igames.org/

http://www.pc-gamers.net/lanparty/

http://www.extremelankc.com

http://thereality.nl/

http://www.menofallslan.com/

http://iseries.multiplay.co.uk/i38/

www.midwestlan.com

www.awollan.com

www.midwestlanparty.com

http://www.iugaming.com/

*New Jersey*
http://www.njgamers.com/
http://www.thegxl.com/

_*UPCOMING EVENTS*_

*NEW YORK*
FragFest 2011 @ SUNY IT
April 1st - 3rd | Friday: 6:00PM - Sunday 3:00PM

*PENNSYLVANIA*
FITES 200 Man LAN Party
Start: February 25th, 2011 6pm
End: February 27th, 2011 10am


----------



## zhevra

Yahhh!!! Lanerz united!


----------



## ZHoob2004

I don't really see how this would work on ocn as its a multinational community. but then again, maybe thats just me b/c there are probably <10 ocn members in tucson. (where I live)


----------



## zhevra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004* 
I don't really see how this would work on ocn as its a multinational community. but then again, maybe thats just me b/c there are probably <10 ocn members in tucson. (where I live)

Only need a couple people, and they could bring their friends..etc Its just a way to organize.


----------



## Capwn

Extreme Lan KC ftw.!. where my Kansas City people at?!


----------



## samster25

Who lives Near Fremont, CA!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004* 
I don't really see how this would work on ocn as its a multinational community. but then again, maybe thats just me b/c there are probably <10 ocn members in tucson. (where I live)


As I get others from other countries, I will add them, I figure for now I will put the states up. I figure the UK will be soon to follow. It will take some time to get rolling and organized, but I think it will work


----------



## Headshot

I am STAFF for a LAN party out in Olathe, KS. This should be posted and count for both Kansas & Missouri. The website with all information & upcoming events is http://www.extremelankc.com

The next event is Dec 19th for PC. If you intend on coming, register and put your clan as [OCN]. Entry is $15 if you pre-register, $20 at the door.


----------



## Sno

Seattle, WA

PC - Any RTS or FPS


----------



## edalbkrad

Ive hosted LAN parties before, mostly played quake 3 and CS. This december we will probably go with COD 4 and Swat 4. For those interested in joining just pm me at my yahoo. (click the Y! button below my avatar)

Philippines, Quezon City, Fairview area.
PC

Broodwar, Warcraft III and DOTA
Quake III arena, Jediknight III Academy, Counter-strike 1.3
COD 4, COD 6, SWAT 4
Left 4 Dead


----------



## KG363

I'm interested. Miami, Florida
I'll play anything really. PC and Xbox 360


----------



## Hyrox

I'm interested. Austin, Texas. Warcraft III, World of Warcraft, and pretty much any PS3/360 shooter.


----------



## Headshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyrox*


warcraft iii


frozen throne ftw!


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headshot*


frozen throne ftw!


Haha, I think I've spent more time playing FT than any other game EVER, even WoW. I STILL play it frequently, whether it be ladder or dota.


----------



## Headshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyrox*


Haha, I think I've spent more time playing FT than any other game EVER, even WoW. I STILL play it frequently, whether it be ladder or dota.


I'm just bad... lol... I'll actually admit that I'm "decent", but I'm not anything special. What server do you play in?


----------



## kow_ciller

I'm down.
San Marcos/ Laredo Tx.
PC FPS plz. Consoles </3


----------



## Nelson2011

Welll im in for texas but im like in deep south texas lol

Pc FPS,RTS


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Welll im in for texas but im like in deep south texas lol


Where at? the valley?


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headshot*


I'm just bad... lol... I'll actually admit that I'm "decent", but I'm not anything special. What server do you play in?


I play U.S. East.


----------



## LiquidForce

Charlotte, NC

PC FPS.

Any interest


----------



## l4n b0y

Lafayette, IN

All the good MP games, such as, TF2, CS:S, L4D1&2, ect.

Edit: CnC3, SupCom..

Would love for something to come around to this area..


----------



## kow_ciller

anyone on the east coast. theres a lan coming up in VA.

http://www.pc-gamers.net/lanparty/


----------



## thx1138

Hey walnuts! Put me under WA. After all I am the one who got people talking about lan parties









Thanks for taking the initiative, I'm far to lazy to organize this but if there's anything I can do to help let me know.

If there's anyone in eastern WA who would seriously consider getting together for a lan party let me know. I like RTS and FPS.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Can you sign me up for Merced, CA and Fremont, CA? Also Davis and Berkeley if you can


----------



## stellarhopper

Ill be interested in any parties around...
I play all sorts of games, PC only.

Im in Boulder, CO


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I'm down here in New Orleans, Louisiana, a lonely nerd transplanted to the bayou with nary a band of Cheetos-dust encrusted nerd-friends to boast of his ePeen to. Free on weekends. Lan parties, DnD, hanging out, rocking out (any musicians? marching band doesn't count), it's all good.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Updated OP


----------



## KG363

I really hope that this takes off. You've done a good job so far, W4LNUT5.


----------



## DesertRat

I'd be interested in a LAN around the Temecula/Murrieta area in southern CA. CoD4's been my mainstay as of late, but I'd play just about any FPS I have, not terrible at CS:S either.

Looking for:
PC
CoD4, CS:S, L4D1/L4D2, TF2(I kinda suck tho), etc.
Temecula/Murrieta, CA(anything w/in 20-25miles of 92562 would be fine)


----------



## Chimeracaust

Put me down for the Santa Cruz area, hell put me down for the San Jose area too, both in California.

Maybe we could get an OCN forum for announcing and arranging lan parties? That'd be awesome, then I get more than 5 people at my lans =)


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Put me down for the Santa Cruz area, hell put me down for the San Jose area too, both in California.

Maybe we could get an OCN forum for announcing and arranging lan parties? That'd be awesome, then I get more than 5 people at my lans =)


I had been thinking that initially. But this was a good way to see if there would be enough interest in it, then it might be worthy of mentioning in the suggestion area.


----------



## Protezione

Would love to see a Lan in the North Chicagoland, IL area!


----------



## H-man

Looking for one in Ventura county.


----------



## psi_guy

put me down for the kansas and missouri area. i live in lenexa, ks and play cs:s, dod:s, tf2, cod4, cod mw2, and lfd.


----------



## Headshot

^ Play em all... except dod... bad game... >< lol


----------



## chuckcalo

Ever tried igames.org ?

Cheers!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Updated OP's


----------



## usmcz

put me down for Pomona, CA (91711 zip actually). Down to play whatever and have not lanned since highschool..


----------



## Nightm4re!

put down for The Netherlands (Europe):
http://thereality.nl/
Reality lan, (5-6-7 March 2010)
All games incl. Competitions


----------



## Dilyn

There's a LAN event in the UK. i38 I believe?

Sounds like it's a wicked good time. Too bad I can't go.
Tickets are very expensive though. Buy them now!


----------



## badreligion156

hey im long island, New York. I play games like Left 4 dead and Left 4 Dead 2, HL2 Deathmatch and i can invest in games people may want to play.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Coffeyville, KS

pretty much all valve games.

no car right now so cant really travel


----------



## W4LNUT5

I will update this thread on monday or tuesday (will add badreligion156 and damirrorlink then)


----------



## W4LNUT5

Updated OP's


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump


----------



## the_xpert

You can count me in for a NY lan:

*Name:* Jcichetti
*PC:* CS:S, MW:2, BF:BC2
*Console:* Guitar Heroes/Rock Band
*Location:* Rochester NY + Surrounding areas. I would be willing to travel like a 2 hour circle radius so the fingerlakes, syracuse, buffalo, niagara falls etc.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Los angeles county and ventura county, no orange county


----------



## hitman1985

im in alaska / anchorage till june or so, count me in for pc lans , mw2 / css / grid / ts on hands


----------



## W4LNUT5

Updated


----------



## W4LNUT5

Superbowl bumpage!


----------



## Sin100

Nice to see me quoted!

There arn't any LAN events around my way! I know there are quite a few in London though, but that is very far for me!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*









Nice to see me quoted!

There arn't any LAN events around my way! I know there are quite a few in London though, but that is very far for me!


I thought it fit quite well. Figured you wouldn't mind.


----------



## tombom

Put me down as interested for Washington.

PC games: Mostly tf2/fps.


----------



## psi_guy

we can always use more people at the kansas city lan. come out and show your support!


----------



## W4LNUT5

updated


----------



## borito4

DAllas texas









Got like 6-8 guys interested


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borito4* 
DAllas texas









Got like 6-8 guys interested

Got you listed now. If you wanted, you could try to PM other members from texas to try and set something up. Totally up to you guys, the whole point of this is to help OCN'r find others to LAN with.


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borito4* 
DAllas texas









Got like 6-8 guys interested

There is a few LAN parties hosted here in DFW every once in a while. HyperLAN, PLR, and GhettoLAN all host events.

There is two events going on in March.

HyperLAN is hosting their first console day on March 6th from 1PM to 3AM. This would be for the North Texas area. Hosted in Fort Worth, TX. More info and registration at http://lan.thetexangamer.com/

PLR (Peace, Love and Rockets) will also be hosting one on March 13th from 5PM to 7AM. Also for the North Texas area, hosted in Arlington. More info and registration at http://www.peaceloveandrockets.org/

I hope to see some OCN members there. I've already met freebeer at one of the past HyperLANs. I won't be attending HyperLAN this time around, mainly since the only console I own is a Gamecube.

Edit: Forgot to add. Intel is having the Intel LAN Fest in Dallas on March 12-14. More info here. http://lanfest.intel.com/?page=event...n&eventid=1389


----------



## WaRTaco

I live in New Mexico







. im 3 hrs from Alburquerque /Rio Rancho where Intel holds one of their LAN-Fest









and i still havent gone


----------



## mllrkllr88

PC ONLY

Portland, OR --- Home to PDX Lan 200+people

I could easily get 5-10 people

FPS Only:
Cod4-6
L4D1-2
CSS


----------



## W4LNUT5

Updated OCN members

Updated Events thx to aksthem1 (Made it easy to just quote and put up)


----------



## r34p3rex

I'm game! (Mass for 8 months of the year, New York for the other 4)

Anyone going to the PAX EAST LAN party?

EDIT: Games I play: CS:S, CS 1.6, TF2, L4D1, L4D2, Starcraft, Heroes of Newerth


----------



## jigglylizard

Mind adding a section for Canada? Would be awesome









If so, add me, I'm in Montreal, Quebec


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jigglylizard* 
Mind adding a section for Canada? Would be awesome









If so, add me, I'm in Montreal, Quebec

No Problem. Just didn't have anyone for Canada yet.

I'll get it up in a bit

Edit: Updated


----------



## tanderson

Spring/Woodlands, TX and College Station TX!
mw2 cs 1.6 bc2 when it comes out


----------



## pyra

I run a pub in Birmingham, England and would be willing to let out the function room for free and discount beer to OCN members, I could fit around 10-15 people in and 10 could sleep over (on the floor of the function room in your own sleeping bags) I have no equiptment though other than my PC so someone else would have to arrange it and bring a hub and whatever else is needed.

Edit: I could also probably arrange discounted Pizzas and/or Indian food.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


I run a pub in Birmingham, England and would be willing to let out the function room for free and discount beer to OCN members, I could fit around 10-15 people in and 10 could sleep over (on the floor of the function room in your own sleeping bags) I have no equiptment though other than my PC so someone else would have to arrange it and bring a hub and whatever else is needed.

Edit: I could also probably arrange discounted Pizzas and/or Indian food.


^ now that shows some dedication! + rep for the offer


----------



## GodofGrunts

NexusLAN.org has Lans ever so often in Dayton Ohio. AMD+Nvidia and I are attending the next one in March.


----------



## Brian_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhoob2004*


i don't really see how this would work on ocn as its a multinational community. But then again, maybe thats just me b/c there are probably <10 ocn members in tucson. (where i live)


+1


----------



## newphase

There is also this .


----------



## Chimeracaust

Lan at my brothers tomorrow, only space for like 6 though and we are filled up. Is Nvision happening in San Jose this year?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Lan at my brothers tomorrow, only space for like 6 though and we are filled up. Is Nvision happening in San Jose this year?

I can't really find anything about nVision 2010. Lots of 2008 stuff.

I know they were going to try holding it every 2 years, but I can't info on it.


----------



## frankenstein406

We use to have lans every year in wausau Wi maybe we can start up again.


----------



## egerds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frankenstein406* 
We use to have lans every year in wausau Wi maybe we can start up again.

Yeah I miss going to the tech or vertigo. The last 3 i went to last year where @ friends or my place. I even have 4 gaming rigs that could be used for the party. 3 of them are crysis playable.


----------



## [Teh Root]

TehRoot, Jupiter Florida, PC's, X360's and PS3's welcome.


----------



## DraganUS

Whos hitting Intel lan fest at Howie's in Mission Viejo?


----------



## shiarua

Wisconsin:

midwestlan.com
awollan.com

a bunch of lans in the midwest:

midwestlanparty.com


----------



## BigMak911

In Chino Hills, CA -- game for just about anything -- limit is time


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egerds*


Yeah I miss going to the tech or vertigo. The last 3 i went to last year where @ friends or my place. I even have 4 gaming rigs that could be used for the party. 3 of them are crysis playable.


we had waog ussally in rib mountain.


----------



## twistid

Any in Korea?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump

I'll get a place up for Korea tomorrow hopefully. (It is 7min into friday, and drinking may be involved. lol)

C'mon OCN. More people we get on the list, the more effective it can be


----------



## Threefeet

Add me to the list, Cork, Ireland.

Probably not much point though, it seems there's about eight people in Ireland with gaming rigs and they're all on OCN









Funnily enough I made a thread on an Irish gaming site asking if there was any interest for a LAN session and no-one even knew what I was talking about








One guy actually said: "u serious? gaming on pc??"
LOL


----------



## twistid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


One guy actually said: "u serious? gaming on pc??"
LOL










Because you Irish get drunk and smash the keyboard against the case when you die


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


Because you Irish get drunk and smash the keyboard against the case when you die










Not to be a buzzkill, but I find "drunken Irish" jokes a bit tiresome... especially since I barely even drink









The British drink equally as much as we do, maybe more!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Not to be a buzzkill, but I find "drunken Irish" jokes a bit tiresome... especially since I barely even drink









The British drink equally as much as we do, maybe more!


Agreed.

I'm a bit Irish myself (1/4 I think)

Updated Thread


----------



## murderbymodem

Please add

http://www.njgamers.com/
http://www.thegxl.com/

for New Jersey. Both are pretty much PC only, but the GXL has some console side-events at their larger LANs.

You could also add http://www.lanaddict.com/lan.php to the OP, as this link would be good for anyone to use.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Please add

http://www.njgamers.com/
http://www.thegxl.com/

for New Jersey

You could also add http://www.lanaddict.com/lan.php to the OP, as this link would be good for anyone to use.


ty ty


----------



## Hamstar

Hey, could you update your post with info for my group's LAN? LAN War XVIII; Indiana University; $15 pre-reg, 20 at the door; gig internet; http://www.iugaming.com


----------



## Ricklez420

can you add me to seattle washington list for FPS's and RTS's and RPG's cuz i'm down to LAN it up.


----------



## GodofGrunts

http://www.nexuslan.org/

For Dayton Ohio


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

add me for Baton Rouge, Louisiana for any games plz sir


----------



## downlinx

add me Lafayette, IN, I also Help host a vary small lan for like 15 guys. (Maturity is key) LHElan.org We play FPS games cod4, MW2, tf2, L4d 1 & 2, battlefield 2 and soon hope to bring in battlefield bad company 2.


----------



## Volcom13

If there's gonna be a LAN in Korea. It'd probably have to be in Seoul. Main US base in Korea. Probably at the DHL (Dragon Hill Lodge - Hotel)? Or we could rent a room at Moyer? Hmm...


----------



## ericld

Sounds like fun. I have a local computer shop that might be willing to participate but its hard to find enough people to make it worth while.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'll get this updated later tomorrow night (I have more free time on thursdays)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


_*Pretty Major Links*_
http://www.igames.org/


Wow... we have Australia in Europe...


----------



## egerds

Wausau WI My place basement, have 4 attending so far, I've purchased 4 copies of TF2 and 5 copies of serious sam hd, and many OLD abandonware on Friday March 26 starting 5:30p till ~ , probably on have room for 2~3 more as tight on space and electricity


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egerds*


Wausau WI My place basement, have 4 attending so far, I've purchased 4 copies of TF2 and 5 copies of serious sam hd, and many OLD abandonware on Friday March 26 starting 5:30p till ~ , probably on have room for 2~3 more as tight on space and electricity


I'm coming


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Wow... we have Australia in Europe...


Hey, I didn't make it. lol

I always wanted to visit Europe in alphabetical order, I think I'll start with Australia!!


----------



## zhevra

I'm still the only person in Ohio... : (


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zhevra* 
I'm still the only person in Ohio... : (

Did you miss my post where Dayton Ohio has the Nexus Lan?

There is one on the 21st actually. Me and AMD+Nvidia will be there.


----------



## v193r

add me to Fremont, CA but ill lan anywhere in norcal mostly the bay area. i mostly play cs1.6, tf2, bc2.


----------



## wire

Add me to Sussex, WI. I'm willing to lan in Minnesota or Illinois.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Updating this now as you read.

Announcment - There is a LAN taking place in a few days in Indiana on Mar 27 & 28th.
LAN WAR 18 - March 27-28


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Updating this now as you read.

Announcment - There is a LAN taking place in a few days in Indiana on Mar 27 & 28th.
LAN WAR 18 - March 27-28


im going, talked with the guy leading it, sounds like its going to be a blast.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Updated events.

Now includes the OCN Lan Party Link
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/6...selection.html


----------



## GodofGrunts

Hey Nexus Lan for Dayton Ohio is happening this weekend!

Everyone nearby should come!


----------



## One_Winged_Angel

Hmmm I live in New Mexico, but I don't know where that is. Too bad its not in ABQ. Cause I can take the train there...


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Winged_Angel* 
Hmmm I live in New Mexico, but I don't know where that is. Too bad its not in ABQ. Cause I can take the train there...

New mexico is not even in the same timezone...


----------



## One_Winged_Angel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


New mexico is not even in the same timezone...



Quote:



*New Mexico*
WaRTaco - 3hr from Alburquerque / Rio Rancho



WaRTaco has an LAN near me... It's in New Mexico... Which is where I live, but it's 3 hours from ABQ/RR.... I'm not sure where that is?

Ooooh wait... You're right! It's not in the same time zone. SO it's totally not New Mexico. Silly me!
Please teach me how New Mexico is two time zones. Cause I thought it was all Mountain Time. I could be wrong... I've only been living here for a few months.


----------



## derek.exe

Hey liquid I live near Charlotte NC. I been looking for a place to lan or something to do with that. Let me know something man. I play sf4, mw2. others...


----------



## derek.exe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
Charlotte, NC

PC FPS.

Any interest

see last comment on post.


----------



## MoMurda

any coming up near Sacramento or Woodland?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Looking for LANs in Ontario, around Toronto or K-W Area


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'll have this updated later today guys.

@H3llscr3am - http://www.lanpartymap.com/ Just change the Country to Canada, and select desired city. There might be something around you (probably will be). I know this thread is a bit lacking when it comes to Canadians so far. We just need to get more of OCN interested in adding their names to the list.

I'm also thinking of moving the list over to something a bit easier to use, like a google spreadsheet (as used in the folding competition), but I have to look into things first. Then this thread would be fairly automated.


----------



## W4LNUT5

teh bumpage


----------



## thiru

No lans in France?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Updated OCN'rs through post #119

Thiru, added a France section for you under Europe. I was just adding sections as they became needed (with the exception of some empty states. After doing all the states, I realized it was too much work. lol)

This really only works when people spread the word about it. I know we have many people from the UK for example, but only 1 person has actually signed up here :/


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Updated OCN'rs through post #119

Thiru, added a France section for you under Europe. I was just adding sections as they became needed (with the exception of some empty states. After doing all the states, I realized it was too much work. lol)

This really only works when people spread the word about it. I know we have many people from the UK for example, but only 1 person has actually signed up here :/


Cool thanks. I could probably find lans if I go on a French computer forum but I'm lazy and you guys are cooler


----------



## KZISME

This is a really cool concept hope to see more LAN's in Ohio


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KZISME*


This is a really cool concept hope to see more LAN's in Ohio










Here, check this out. Just change the state to Ohio. Might be something
http://www.lanpartymap.com/


----------



## KG363

This thread really needs to become bigger. I don't understand why it's not


----------



## W4LNUT5

Someone try this out to make sure it works, even if you are already listed. I'm going to me migrating the thread over to a google doc.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewf...VGJfMGp1a0E6MQ

To View Spreadsheet

Anybody? Just try adding yourself and post back. I want to be sure this works before I go ahead with the switch. Thanks


----------



## DraganUS

You guys at East are blessed with lanparties.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KZISME*


This is a really cool concept hope to see more LAN's in Ohio










NexusLan

AMD+Nvidia and I go to it.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Someone try this out to make sure it works, even if you are already listed. I'm going to me migrating the thread over to a google doc.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewf...VGJfMGp1a0E6MQ

To View Spreadsheet

Anybody? Just try adding yourself and post back. I want to be sure this works before I go ahead with the switch. Thanks


This


----------



## KG363

I added myself


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I added myself


It seems to have overwritten me. lol

I added myself again, lets see if it shows up.


----------



## c0nnection

Added myself. I've always want to go to a lan party!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Eventually I'll have some free time to make the spreadsheet better. I need to get it to automatically sort by state (or province I suppose)

I also need to figure out how to get it to imbed in a post so that people can see it without clicking a link (I've seen it done before. Not sure how though)


----------



## TheShoura

I'm in Gilbert, AZ, added to spreadsheet

just FYI - I'm going to desertbash 9 in june/july, whenever it is.. already paid for it and all


----------



## Hellfighter

I'm in Livonia, MI, and added myself


----------



## W4LNUT5

Glad to see the spreadsheet will be of use. After finals week I'll have some time to sort it by state/province, and add the already existing members of the old list.


----------



## W4LNUT5

teh bumpage


----------



## Penicilyn

Well can you put me down for K-W (Ontario Canada) I could do Toronto and surrounding area too.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Well can you put me down for K-W (Ontario Canada) I could do Toronto and surrounding area too.

I'm setting it up in a sweet google doc. Links in first post man


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Added myself to the sheet. We hold them monthly (mostly at the end of the month) always looking for new people.


----------



## Gnomerebel

santa rosa california !!! yaaa


----------



## W4LNUT5

bump


----------



## Vonkeonig

We need more people from the UK to jion this list, nice to see one already though. Shame your in birmingham because im all the way down in oxford =[


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vonkeonig* 
We need more people from the UK to jion this list, nice to see one already though. Shame your in birmingham because im all the way down in oxford =[

Did you add your name to the new spreadsheet in the first post?

Eventually I will have the time to add the previous names into the new listing (spreadsheet).

I just need to figure out how to post the spreadsheet so people can see it like I've seen others do on this forum.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump. Use new links in OP please


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump


----------



## borito4

Any one interested in a late-july lan party in the DFW area before quakecon?


----------



## lblitzer

Just had a lan at my place not too long ago, pretty fun. Of course it was just my friends but I wouldn't mind showing everyone that i'm the worst fps player ever.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Hey guys. I finally figured out how to post the google spreadsheet properly. I'll begin copying the old names over.

If you aren't yet on the new list, you can do me a favor and add yourself to it. Link is in the OP


----------



## XaNe

Chagrin Falls, Ohio. Anygames.


----------



## Liighthead

Australia one? :]

Australia - victoria ( state ) - mcray ( town )

any games.. i only got a pc though









add 2 list please :]


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


Chagrin Falls, Ohio. Anygames.


*GO HERE*

Add yourself to the list please. Thanks


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


*GO HERE*

Add yourself to the list please. Thanks


Bump


----------



## KG363

bump


----------



## wire

Any people near Wisconsin, check this out.

www.menofallslan.com


----------



## thx1138

Bump.

This summer is so boring I would love to get in on a lan party. No one in eastern WA?


----------



## W4LNUT5

bump


----------



## thx1138

Bump.

I found like 5, 24 port routers and a 36 port switch at a local good will. I'm just itching for a reason to buy them at just $10 each.


----------



## Threefeet

$10?









Do eeet...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i readded myself since I play more than just steam/valve games now


----------



## TheBigC

VENTURA LAN PEEPS UNITE!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

I HATE LIVING IN TITUSVILLE, FL

All the lan parties are in Orlando and i'm only 15 so i can't drive to them


----------



## KG363

None in Miami either


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Florida just sucks. They have some in Orlando but that is about it. Kinda sucks REALLY bad


----------



## pyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vonkeonig* 
We need more people from the UK to jion this list, nice to see one already though. Shame your in birmingham because im all the way down in oxford =[

sorry guys, could I be removed from the list. I have since moved out of that pub and no longer have the room for a LAN do.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyra* 
sorry guys, could I be removed from the list. I have since moved out of that pub and no longer have the room for a LAN do.

Ya I can take care of it.

I actually started to forget about the thread. I had chalked it up to a failed idea.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Ya I can take care of it.

I actually started to forget about the thread. I had chalked it up to a failed idea.


This is a great idea but I think it doesn't get much exposure. I'd love to LAN and my RL friends don't touch PC LAN games with a ten-foot pole


----------



## underdog1425

You can add us to the list.

Alabama is finally on the map so to speak =]

http://lanifesto.org/


----------



## luckypunk

Raleigh, NC

battlefield series, RO: 41-45, cod waw


----------



## Chandlermaki

There's practically nothing in NC, especially when you live out in the middle of senior-citizen town (AKA Hendersonville).

I honestly wouldn't even care about what game it was. I'd play anything at this point.


----------



## luckypunk

i would check out ruagamer, from their facebook photos idk if they even have PC gaming though


----------



## W4LNUT5

Check OP, there is a new link to sign up


----------



## murderbymodem

Anyone else heading to FITES?


----------



## W4LNUT5

LAN happening in CNY (utica) soon as well.

Found it using the Lan Party Map
http://www.lanpartymap.com/

========================
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chandlermaki;12419844*
> There's practically nothing in NC, especially when you live out in the middle of senior-citizen town (AKA Hendersonville).
> 
> I honestly wouldn't even care about what game it was. I'd play anything at this point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12419899*
> i would check out ruagamer, from their facebook photos idk if they even have PC gaming though


Ruagamer is all I know in NC (you could check lanpartymap.com though)


----------



## mixxwell

I'm in the SW Houston, TX area. Any LAN's around here? PM me!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Check out the lan party map. It might have something near you

http://www.lanpartymap.com/


----------

